# Help needed, doing medicine abroad



## superkoolguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Salam.
I am a 3rd year medical student here in pakistan.
I just needed some basic information for my sister who is doing ALEVELS and will InshAllah appear in june11.

I would like guidance regarding admission in UK/US/Australian Medical Schools after ALEVELS.
I need information regarding what she has to do NOW, to get into any good medical school.

I insist on any medical school that give complete/major scholarships(IF THERE IS ANY), as is the case i have seen with MIT etc students.

I hope someone will answer my queries, because i have seen the general impression,
GOING FOR MEDICAL ABROAD, FORGET IT!
Cmon, can't an extraordinary student go for free abroad to study medical? as people go for engineering etc.

THANKS


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

I am sorry man but there aren't major scholarships especially in Medicine.


----------



## theamazingbil (May 21, 2010)

Unless, you have really strong connections, not a chance. Sorry, man.


----------

